# How to descale a Lelit 042TEMD



## buscon (Jul 25, 2021)

hi,

I own a Lelit 042TEMD since almost one year and I think I should descale it.
The machine is working fine, but the water I use has a lot of calc.

In the manual of the Lelit 042TEMD it is written to put the descale solution in a blind filter and run the water a few times. But this would descale only the last part of the machine, right?
Should I put the descale solution in the water tank instead?

Could I use citric acid to descale?

I found a lot of information on the internet and on this forum, but also very different opinions, this is why I am asking here.

Thanks


----------

